# Bambi's got fleas



## Bambi (May 1, 2005)

So I took Bambi into the shower yesterday and I noticed all these black spots on her and when I took a closer look, they were fleas and flea eggs...I don't know how she got them...but I went to Petco and I bought her flea shampoo, carpet cleaner and a package of Advantage....I put the advantage on her yesterday at around 7pm...and she is still a little itchy. I pulled out what I thought were all the fleas on her in the shower...but she still itches. I gotta call her vet today...but can anyone tell me about advantage? Can I still groom her with the advantage on her? And if I feel like its not working...when can I put the next dose of it on her?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can get a pill from your vet that will kill the fleas she has now. You need to start her on a monthly product to protect her in the future.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Poor Bambi! I hope she is flea free soon! Good luck with your battle!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You should talk to puppylucy. Lucy recently had fleas.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

If advantage is anything like revolution it will take 72 to kill all the living flees on her.
I don't think you can put an other treatment on her for a month. You should consult with your vet. 

We had the same issue, make sure you vacume all your carpets and clean all the puppies bedding and your if they sleep with you. I'm not sure what kind of spray you got but I did get one that you can also spray on the carpet after you have vacumed and also on the floors in corners, funiture. 

Oh an I was told by my vet not to bath them for the 72 hours so the revolution can start working. What did the eggs look like... I have never see it. just curisous


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Jul 6 2005, 10:57 AM
> *What did the eggs look like... I have never see it.  just curisous
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78605*


[/QUOTE]

The black spots you see are not the eggs, but "flea poop". The fleas bite the animal, suck the blood, and excrete digested blood. It looks black, but if you wet it, it turns blood red.

I swear by Frontline spray. Advantage doesn't work for Lady since it's not waterproof and I bathe her weekly. The Frontline spray works just as long as the spot on (3 months), but it also kills fleas instantly. It's much more econonical, too, since I can also use it on my cats. I just spray some on a cosmetic puff and rub it on their coats.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

A Capstar pill from your vet will help to kill the fleas that are still on her.
Make sure you treat your carpet and vacuum and throw out the bag.
A flea collar in your vacuum bag will also help.
I use Advantage because Frontline wasn't working for me.
I might try the spray next time around that Ladysmom raves about.
I have also been rinsing Brink in Downy to see if that wards them off like some say. Hubby says he smells like a clean towel.








They are pesty little things...I feel for ya!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 6 2005, 12:03 PM
> *I use Advantage because Frontline wasn't working for me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78627*


[/QUOTE]
I also use the spray. One bottle will last you about 2 years and only cost $30. You do 1-2 pumps per pound. When you spray make sure it is in a well ventilated area and you are supposed to wear gloves. Wash your hand afterwards.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just ordered a new bottle of Frontline spray from one of our SM sponsors, entirelypets.com. I was having trouble getting it from 2 of my regular catalogues, so I deceided to try them. I was very pleased. They guarentee that their products are FDA approved (I was worried about counterfeits). The price was fabulous, under $22, reasonable shipping, and super fast delivery! I ordered it on Friday and got it yesterday (Tuesday) even with a holiday in there!

http://www.entirelypets.com/fronspray2501.html


----------



## Bambi (May 1, 2005)

From what I remember reading, Advantage is waterproof...but is there really a difference between frontline and advantage? And I called the vet this morning and when I told her I bought Advantage from Petco she said that its a different kind of advantage. I spent $50 on four tubes and I believe its the same kind...was the receptionist at the vet telling the truth? Are there different types of Advantage? Im going to go home on my lunch break and sprinkle the carpet again with that stuff and vacuum it again. I threw my sheets into the wash and I threw her bedding into the wash too. I shampood the cloth thingy at the bottom of her carrier with antiflea shampoo and I think I have taken all the precautions. I hope this works!!!



> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 6 2005, 10:25 AM
> *I just ordered a new bottle of Frontline spray from one of our SM sponsors, entirelypets.com. I was having trouble getting it from 2 of my regular catalogues, so I deceided to try them. I was very pleased. They guarentee that their products are FDA approved (I was worried about counterfeits). The price was fabulous, under $22, reasonable shipping, and super fast delivery! I ordered it on Friday and got it yesterday (Tuesday) even with a holiday in there!
> 
> http://www.entirelypets.com/fronspray2501.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78636*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 6 2005, 01:25 PM
> *I just ordered a new bottle of Frontline spray from one of our SM sponsors, entirelypets.com. I was having trouble getting it from 2 of my regular catalogues, so I deceided to try them. I was very pleased. They guarentee that their products are FDA approved (I was worried about counterfeits). The price was fabulous, under $22, reasonable shipping, and super fast delivery! I ordered it on Friday and got it yesterday (Tuesday) even with a holiday in there!
> 
> http://www.entirelypets.com/fronspray2501.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78636*


[/QUOTE]

If the Frontline spray for the puppy or the carpet or both.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jul 6 2005, 01:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the Frontline spray for the puppy or the carpet or both.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78652
[/B][/QUOTE]
The dog. It is just like the individual tubes but it is in a spray bottle and a lot cheaper.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh I am having a horrible problem with fleas as well!!!! Tessa brought them home from Southern California about 10 days ago and gave them to my Rottweiler so now there are so many I feel overwhelmed. I used Capstar on Tessa the first day I saw them and gave Tessa Advantage and Morgan (my Rottweiler) Frontline. I purchased both of these at a pet store and they don't seem to be working. I personally like Revolution but very few vets here prescribe it. It worked wonders on Morgan when she was a puppy. I never had a flea problem. 

Tessa has been getting baths like crazy and I have pulled off every flea each time with the help of my fiance. I wash her the flea shampoo by Biogroom. I thought that all the fleas had been taken care of until I found a ton again on her yesterday. 

I assume my Rottweiler has them pretty bad but I can't see them on her obviously. I bought so much stuff for the house to kill the fleas and got a brand new vacuum from Costco and I have been vaccuming every few days. My downstairs is all Spanish tile so the upstairs is my only concern. 

I am really bummed about the fleas because Tessa's tear stains were almost completely gone!!!! I couldn't believe it! She is getting her adult teeth and she has been looking so beautiful lately (I need to put up a picture for you all to see). 

The absolute worst part to this pesty flea business is that I get bit by fleas like crazy. I have always been prone to insect bites (maybe I have sweet blood--I don't believe any of that mambo jambo) but I have been itching like crazy myself. I apply OFF all over my body every night before bed and I swear our bed smells like a campsite. 

Best of luck with your fleas....let me know if you find something to get rid of them. I will be purchasing the Frontline Spray that Ladysmom recommended. 


The Flea Victims, 

Nousha, Tessa and Morgan


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Advantage is not really "not waterproof", but you have to be careful to use a soap free shampoo or it washes out. I bathe Lady weekly and it just didn't work for us. She'd be crawling with fleas a week after I applied it.

I switched to Frontline as it is concentrated in the sebaceous glands of their skin and doesn't come off with bathing. I find it will last the full 3 months on her.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I had the same problem. chelsey had fle's last month and we took her and chester to the vet got revolution and gave them flea baths. Well last week she was swarmed with them again... i was so made. spending 300 bucks for the vet and those things were back. Well my vet said that she call the company and if it does not work this time they will refund our money and supply us with an other product. I also put the revolution on them again . Revolution garentees the sencond application not the first on as it can miss some. It is suppost to kill the live fea's in 72 hours. So right now they are all gone... 
lets see what happens next month. I really hate bugs and they were crawling on my puppy ... i was so mad... poor chelsey and chester.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't forget to change your vaccum filter and or bag. That can hold flee eggs and no matter how hard you vaccum they won't go away. We even put a flea collar in the bag to help kill the ones picked up.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What you buy at petstores is not the same Frontline that you get at a vet's office. Petstore's sell Frontline and vet's offices sell Frontline Plus. Not sure how they are different but they are.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 6 2005, 02:49 PM
> *What you buy at petstores is not the same Frontline that you get at a vet's office.  Petstore's sell Frontline and vet's offices sell Frontline Plus.  Not sure how they are different but they are.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78691*


[/QUOTE]

You can go to the Frontline website and the differences are explained. Frontline is the newer of the 2.

http://frontline.us.merial.com/products/index.asp

And do remember that there are counterfeit flea products on the market, so be very careful where you buy your Frontline or Advantage. Here are some guidelines from the EPA:

http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/factsheets/petproduct.htm


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't fleas drown in water? I have always noticed that they do. So just washing your loose rugs, dog bedding, etc. will take care of those.....I just don't like to use any more pesticides than necessary.

For the rest of the summer, continue to vacuum frequently, change dog bedding frequently (wash) and spray beneficial nematodes in your yard. These are non-toxic ways to keep the flea population down. A "spritz" before going outside with a mixture of 1 cup water, 4 drops Tea Trea Oil and 4 drops lavender oil is supposed to repel fleas. I don't think it is heavy duty stuff but for those potty trips outside it might keep any hitchhikers off. Maltese are flea magnets because they are so white and fleas are attracted to light.

The itching after the fleas are gone can be from the allergic reaction to the flea saliva when they bite. Try a soothing rinse like Aveeno.


----------



## Bambi (May 1, 2005)

Frontline plus is like the regular frontline however it has a growth inhibiting ingredient in it and unfortunately, They do not have frontline plus for dogs less than 10 lbs - Bambi is 2.85 lbs.
I just called another vet and they said that the advantage at Petco is the same thing...as long as the brand is Advantage, it is the same thing. I just hope that the flea problem doesnt get worse. I am going to take her to the groomers soon to get her shaved until I am 100% sure the flea infestation is done.



> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 6 2005, 12:49 PM
> *What you buy at petstores is not the same Frontline that you get at a vet's office.  Petstore's sell Frontline and vet's offices sell Frontline Plus.  Not sure how they are different but they are.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78691*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Jul 6 2005, 04:40 PM
> *Don't fleas drown in water?  I have always noticed that they do.  So just washing your loose rugs, dog bedding, etc. will take care of those.....I just don't like to use any more pesticides than necessary.
> 
> For the rest of the summer, continue to vacuum frequently, change dog bedding frequently (wash) and spray beneficial nematodes in your yard.  These are non-toxic ways to keep the flea population down.  A "spritz" before going outside with a mixture of 1 cup water, 4 drops Tea Trea Oil and 4 drops lavender oil is supposed to repel fleas.  I don't think it is heavy duty stuff but for those potty trips outside it might keep any hitchhikers off.  Maltese are flea magnets because they are so white and fleas are attracted to light.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I love this idea... i have everything but the Tea tree oil. I wil try and get some today.
thanks you


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bambi+Jul 6 2005, 03:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78702
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was told I could use Frontline Plus on Lexi last summer when she was only 3-4lbs. With the spray bottle Frontline you can customize the dosage. Nikki is only 2lbs 3oz. so she only gets 4 pumps max. Lexi is 8.5lbs so she gets 16 max.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">poor baby...I hope she feels better soon







</span>


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bambi+Jul 6 2005, 01:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78702
[/B][/QUOTE]

how old is bambi? you probably should not take her to the groomers until she has all her shots. just a precaution. plus her hair should be pretty short so you can easily spot them when she is wet.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The one time Alex was full of fleas (we think he got them at the groomer) we gave him Sentinel (instead of Interceptor) and used Advantage. You have also to treat the your yard. As long as there are eggs you will find fleas. They will not go away overnight. It takes a few days for Sentinel to start working. A flea biting a dog taking Sentinel will die. So until Sentinel starts working you use Advantage. It should last for 4 weeks. But it will kill only the fleas not the eggs. So until all the eggs are gone, you will find fleas. 



> the advantage at Petco is the same thing...[/B]


*YOU CAN GET ADVANTAGE ONLY THROUGH A LICENSED PRACTICING VETERINERIAN* or *with a prescription from your vet * at any online pet pharmacy. If you bought Advantage over the counter at Petco it might not be the same thing.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the dermatologists here like advantage and frontline spray...when there is a heavy flea burden they like to add an insect growth regulator to prevent the fleas from breeding so they are put on sentinel... they like advantage best b/c it is packaged that it can be used safely every week, the other products are not labeled to be used more often than monthly. for animals with flea allergies they recommend advantage every three weeks. yes it does wash off like everyone mentioned soap free is what needs to be used like ladysmom said. it starts killing fleas in minutes. best to apply 2 days after a bath. also to determine if u have a heavy burden inside, buy a flea comb...brush her before she goes outside looking for fleas and flea dirt. then take her out and when she comes in brush her again. if she is only bringing them in from outside and they arent in the house, this is good and u need to treat the yard, or limit her time outside.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

We're having flea problems here too. So I've got a Frontline spray question. Do you have to drench them in the spray or is it just a couple of squirts? And does it have an odor to it? We tried Adams flea spray on advice from the vet once and it has a very strong medicinal/cologne smell and she was not having any of that.


----------

